# dělat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj:

právě jsem četla tu větu:

dneska už du, protože dělám. Pospíchu?

Dělat může znamenat taky pracovat, že? Anebo možná jenom když to je třeba: dělám jako sekretařka. Je to spravné?
Diky a čau,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj:
> 
> právě jsem četla tu větu:
> 
> dneska už du, protože dělám. Pospíchu? (to poslední slovo je divné)
> 
> Dělat může znamenat taky pracovat, že? Anebo možná jenom když to je třeba: dělám jako sekretařka. Je to spravné?
> Diky a čau,
> Laura


"Dělám jako sekretářka" mi nezní moc dobře. 
"Dělám jako blázen" - pracuji velmi tvrdě (hovorově). Pracovat jako + povolání je divné.

V Tvé větě to nejspíše znamená, že ta osoba má dnes směnu. Asi by to neřekl někdo, kdo chodí každý den do práce ve stejnou dobu. Ale můžeš říci: "Dnes dělám výjimečně do šesti, protože musím dokončit něco urgentního."

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Promin'. Chtěla jsem se zeptat, jestli Dělat může znamenat pospíchat. Anebo možná to řekl člověk, který obyčejně nepracuje, ale dneska jo.
Co myslíš?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Promin'. Chtěla jsem se zeptat, jestli Dělat může znamenat pospíchat. Anebo možná to řekl člověk, který obyčejně nepracuje, ale dneska jo.
> Co myslíš?


Aha. Myslela jsem, že je to citát. 

Ne, dělat nemůže znamenat pospíchat (1. osoba - já pospíchám).

Už jdu, dnes dělám. = Už jdu, musím dnes jít do práce.

Neříká to ani tak člověk, který obvykle nepracuje, ale spíše člověk, který nemá pravidelnou pracovní dobu. Ale Ty o tom musíš na základě knihy vědět více.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, to je pravděpodobné.
Děkuju
Laura


----------

